

Ask HN: Source for College Admissions Data - leoh

Thanks for reading! I am looking for a collection of college admissions data. For example, by college: SAT ranges, percent admitted, location. Does anyone know of a collected source for this information?
======
nodata
Been reading BusinessWeek?
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-03/college-
cons...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-09-03/college-consultant-
thinktank-guarantees-admission-for-hefty-price)

------
tatalegma
Check IPEDS. You can also license or buy this type of data from private
companies. The publishers / entities that release school rankings are who you
would license it from.

